# Caught a nice red off the beach at Cocoa Beach this morning.



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

13-ft Team Alabama Surf Rod, Shimano Ultegra 5500 XSC, 12-pound Big Game, 2/0 circle, small piece of salted clam and a piece of Fish Bites sandflea. I am really happy with the 1/2 turn drag system on this reel. It was very easy to reach down and manipulate the drag from loose to tight during the fight.


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Nicely done, congrats. Hope the wind and the weed arent too bad this weekend.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice catch!

John


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL hope you sent that photo of you in SHORTS back to your buddies in *IL* !! LOL

Awesome job !! I love the salted baits and FishBites !!

What part of Cocoa Beach is that ? my wife wants to go down this weekend.
Johnny


----------

